# Buying bees for Apitherapy in San Francisco



## joeyfino

Hello, my name is Joseph Fino and am looking to buy bees in San Francisco so that I can sting myself for some neuropathy and back issues that are pretty bad at the moment. I have gone to an apitherapist and she is showing me and my sister how to sting but a source in San Francisco to buy the bees would be very beneficial. The Bee association said they couldn't help me due to liability but I may just go to a meeting and see if anyone would be game to sell me some bees. If anyone knows an individual that would be okay with selling bees it would be greatly appreciated. Thanks! Would love to feel no pain again due to these magical bees!


----------



## burns375

joeyfino said:


> The Bee association said they couldn't help me due to liability but I may just go to a meeting and see if anyone would be game to sell me some bees.


Thats what i'de do. If you came to a meeting and then met me at my hives, I would give you bees no problem.


----------



## Honey-4-All

Why not start one hive and have it under your control. The drawback is the work and money involved. The best benefit in the long run is that your access to be bees is going to be unimpeded by nothing less than your desire to get whatever you need done.


----------



## joeyfino

Honey-4-All said:


> Why not start one hive and have it under your control. The drawback is the work and money involved. The best benefit in the long run is that your access to be bees is going to be unimpeded by nothing less than your desire to get whatever you need done.


I would love to but I live in a flat with a landlord that doesn't even allow cats or want a garden in the incredibly small shared space in back. I would love to as my Aunt works for a bee company and could send me some queens and tell me how to set everything up.


----------



## odfrank

Did you talk with Charlie B on this site? He is president of the SF bee Club, and operates as a non profit organization for the benefit of saving the bees. So I am sure he would help you for free or small contribution to his charity. 

http://habitatforhoneybees.org/


----------



## joeyfino

odfrank said:


> Did you talk with Charlie B on this site? He is president of the SF bee Club, and operates as a non profit organization for the benefit of saving the bees. So I am sure he would help you for free or small contribution to his charity.
> 
> http://habitatforhoneybees.org/


I will definitely get in contact with him! Thank you!


----------



## odfrank

Another beekeeper in this area, Knute, who is quite a bit sharper than Charlie or I, had a good recommendation. He suggested that you plant some bee attracting shrubs on your deck, like rosemary. Or just walk about town. Take along a jar and catch bees off of flowers.


----------

